# Seguimento Sul - Setembro 2012



## Mário Barros (1 Set 2012 às 00:05)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Set 2012 às 19:09)

Destaque para Degracia, que apesar de não ter ultrapassado os 30,8 ºC hoje esteve todo o dia com uma humidade relativa baixíssima.

De momento com 30,2 ºC e apenas 9 % de humidade, o que confere um ponto de orvalho de -6 ºC.

Impressionante, porque falamos de um valor de apenas 30,2 ºC, portanto a humidade absoluta é bastante baixa. A mesma humidade absoluta ou a mesma coluna de ar aquecida a uma temperatura de 40 ºC certamente chegaria perto dos 3 ou 4 % a nível de humidade relativa.


----------



## stormy (2 Set 2012 às 01:24)

Dia mais fresco pela Lagoa com apenas 29.9ºC de máxima...

Agora estão 22.5ºC e vento fraco a moderado de leste = Esturro amanhã logo pela manhã...hehe


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Set 2012 às 01:37)

Por cá a máxima foi de 29,5ºC e a mínima de 22,2ºC. A humidade relativa atingiu os 12%.

Agora 23,3ºC com 32% e vento moderado a forte de nordeste. Rajada máxima de 46 km/h até agora.


----------



## Gerofil (2 Set 2012 às 20:25)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 29,8 ºC (17h11) 
Temperatura mínima = 18,6 ºC (07h42)


CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 25,6 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1016 hPa

Dados para arquivar: Temperatura máxima dia 28 de Agosto = 32,3 ºC (16h06)

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 29,8 ºC (dia 2); Temp. mínima provisória = 18,6 ºC (dia 2).


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Set 2012 às 20:27)

Boas, por aqui, dia quente com vento de levante.

Máxima: 31.6ºC
mínima: 20.5ºC
actual: 24.6ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Set 2012 às 23:44)

Extremos de hoje em Degracia:

18,4 ºC / 31,5 ºC

0,0 mm

---

Mais um dia de humidade relativa muito baixa.


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Set 2012 às 20:23)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo de manhã, tornando-se nublado por nuvens altas durante a tarde.

Máxima: 29.4ºC
mínima: 17.5ºC
actual: 23.4ºC


----------



## Gerofil (3 Set 2012 às 22:10)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 30,1 ºC (16h43) 
Temperatura mínima = 18,2 ºC (07h08)


CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 23,8 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1014 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 30,1 ºC (dia 3); Temp. mínima provisória = 18,2 ºC (dia 3).


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Set 2012 às 22:12)

Máxima de 29,4ºC por cá. As máximas ainda não tocaram os 30ºC nestes dias. Mínima de 21,0ºC
Actual de 25,8ºC, com vento de NE.


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Set 2012 às 21:31)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e com vento moderado de leste durante a manhã.

Máxima: 29.8ºC
mínima: 19.7ºC
actual: 23.4ºC


----------



## Gerofil (4 Set 2012 às 21:46)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 31,7 ºC (17h27) 
Temperatura mínima = 19,4 ºC (07h11)


CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 25,4 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1011 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *31,7 ºC* (dia 4); Temp. mínima provisória = 18,2 ºC (dia 3).


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Set 2012 às 04:02)

Madrugada quente... ainda 26,4ºC.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (5 Set 2012 às 12:14)

Boas,

Por aqui manha quente, com ceu limpo em terra, mas já e avistam nuvens de evolução ao largo da costa.

Temp_actual: 26.7ºC

A sensação de calor é maior devido á humidade!

48%hum

Cumps


----------



## Gerofil (5 Set 2012 às 21:21)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 33,2 ºC (16h22) 
Temperatura mínima = 21,3 ºC (07h22)


CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 27,1 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1011 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *33,2 ºC* (dia 5); Temp. mínima provisória = 18,2 ºC (dia 3).


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (6 Set 2012 às 12:12)

V.R.S.A

Ceu limpo, vento fraco de sul.

28.1ºC actual.

A ver se esta noite ja temos espectaculo...


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Set 2012 às 14:17)

]ToRnAdO[;339378 disse:
			
		

> V.R.S.A
> 
> Ceu limpo, vento fraco de sul.
> 
> ...



Tenho sérias dúvidas, com a poeira que existe no ar, acho difícil haver alguma instabilidade.


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Set 2012 às 19:19)

32,6ºC com 23% HR ainda.

Entretanto a SE, a Este de Elvas está uma célula, pequena mas deveras interessante


----------



## Gerofil (6 Set 2012 às 21:10)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 32,2 ºC (16h58) 
Temperatura mínima = 21,2 ºC (06h47)


CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 28,5 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1013 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 33,2 ºC (dia 5); Temp. mínima provisória = 18,2 ºC (dia 3).


----------



## ecobcg (7 Set 2012 às 08:46)

Bom dia,

O dia amanheceu com o céu muito nublado mas sem chuva. A mínima da noite foi tropical, com *21,7ºC*.

Neste momento sigo com 22,4ºC e 88% de hum idade, com vento fraco de SE.


----------



## Agreste (7 Set 2012 às 17:54)

Alarme em Castelo de Vide-Montalvão-Nisa...


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Set 2012 às 17:59)

Locais do costume, Agreste  Por aqui nada se passa, 31.7ºC. Infelizmente não vejo a torre daqui, não tenho vista a Norte.


----------



## Miguel96 (7 Set 2012 às 18:08)

Agreste disse:


> Alarme em Castelo de Vide-Montalvão-Nisa...



Metam fotos se possivel, parece ser interessante.


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Set 2012 às 18:14)

Vista do Hospital de Portalegre (Facebook com os devidos créditos ao seu autor):


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Set 2012 às 20:07)

Boas, por aqui, só mesmo a nebulosidade do rabo do levante e nada mais. 

Máxima: 26.8ºC
mínima: 20.9ºC
actual: 22.8ºC

Chuva por aqui, é uma miragem e já lá vão 109 dias sem cair algo, que faça trabalhar o pluviómetro.


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Set 2012 às 21:04)

Levantou se um vento, e agora tenho 26.9ºC e 62% de humidade, nada comum por aqui.


----------



## Gerofil (7 Set 2012 às 21:09)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 32,4 ºC (16h17) 
Temperatura mínima = 21,9 ºC (06h25)


CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 25,8 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1017 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 33,2 ºC (dia 5); Temp. mínima provisória = 18,2 ºC (dia 3).


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Set 2012 às 18:03)

Enquanto o Norte ainda vê algo, aqui há apenas alguns cumulus perdidos. 29,6ºC e 42% HR.


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Set 2012 às 22:14)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado com neblina junto ao mar.

Máxima: 26.7ºC
mínima: 17.8ºC
actual: 19.8ºC


----------



## Gerofil (9 Set 2012 às 15:07)

Estremoz:

*ONTEM, SÁBADO*

Temperatura máxima = 32,2 ºC (13h53) 
Temperatura mínima = 20,4 ºC (07h12)

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 33,2 ºC (dia 5); Temp. mínima provisória = 18,2 ºC (dia 3).


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Set 2012 às 21:26)

Finalmente refresca o ambiente, 22.1ºC com 62% de humidade. Máxima de 27.2ºC e mínima de 16.5ºC
Rajada máxima de 34 km/h.

Timelapse:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5IA04jxm-g"]timelapse 9-9-12 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Set 2012 às 22:13)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado mas sempre com algumas nuvens altas.

Máxima: 25.1ºC
mínima: 16.6ºC
actual: 21.3ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Set 2012 às 20:33)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado com alguma nebulosidade alta.

Máxima: 25.4ºC
mínima: 17.1ºC
actual: 22.1ºC


----------



## Gerofil (10 Set 2012 às 21:27)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 28,5 ºC (16h02) 
Temperatura mínima = 16,6 ºC (07h25)

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 33,2 ºC (dia 5); Temp. mínima = *16,6 ºC* (dia 10).


----------



## Gerofil (11 Set 2012 às 21:10)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 31,0 ºC (17h28) 
Temperatura mínima = 16,6 ºC (07h11)

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 33,2 ºC (dia 5); Temp. mínima = 16,6 ºC (dia 10 e 11).


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Set 2012 às 11:07)

Boas, por aqui, dia tórrido sigo com 32.1ºC, tive mínima de 24.1ºC. Farto do Verão até aos olhos, irra.


----------



## trovoadas (12 Set 2012 às 20:12)

Na zona de Cachopo na serra do Caldeirão a temperatura andou por volta dos 32º/33ºc durante toda a tarde e com pouco vento. 

A seca por estas bandas já passou para lá de extrema! A vegetação no barrocal já está a amarelar/acastanhar (parece que ardeu em alguns sítios) ,as figueiras estão a perder a folha já desde Agosto e as "piteiras" a secar.


----------



## Agreste (12 Set 2012 às 20:18)

Consegui apanhar 34ºC no sítio das Pontes de Marchil na entrada de Faro pelas 16h.


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Set 2012 às 20:24)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e calor.

Máxima: 33.3ºC
mínima: 24.1ºC
actual: 29.8ºC 

Mais uma noite que adivinha-se quente, mas não tanto como a última.


----------



## amando96 (12 Set 2012 às 21:30)

Aqui até a relva que é regada 2 vezes por dia está totalmente seca em certos sítios...

Se este Inverno for igual a coisa fica ainda mais feia.

Por agora 28.5ºC, raio do Verão não quer desaparecer... dejavú do ano passado.


----------



## Gerofil (12 Set 2012 às 21:34)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 32,8 ºC (15h53) 
Temperatura mínima = 18,8 ºC (06h03)

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 33,2 ºC (dia 5); Temp. mínima = 16,6 ºC (dia 10 e 11).


----------



## Rainstorm (12 Set 2012 às 21:37)

(desculpem o offtopic) Mas se este Outono-Inverno fosse como o do ano passado já estariamos a falar de mudanças climáticas a nivel global(acho eu) e tambèm o clima na nossa latitude e localização é muito instavel e por isso está sempre a mudar, não é o AA que vai se manter sempre á nossa frente


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Set 2012 às 22:37)

Que vendaval de noroeste.  Sigo com 28.1ºC ainda.


----------



## ecobcg (13 Set 2012 às 00:16)

Boa noite,

Máxima do dia 12: *37,3ºC*.
Estive à tarde no Sitio das Fontes, e estava mesmo insuportável por lá!

Neste momento sigo com 25,4ºC e vento fraco a moderado de NW.


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Set 2012 às 13:55)

Noite de vento forte, rajada máxima *66,3 km/h* NE. 27.0ºC actuais.


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Set 2012 às 20:31)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e continuação do calor.

Máxima: 31.0ºC
mínima: 20.1ºC
actual: 28.2ºC


----------



## Gerofil (13 Set 2012 às 23:53)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 31,3 ºC (15h49) 
Temperatura mínima = 16,8 ºC (05h03)

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 33,2 ºC (dia 5); Temp. mínima = 16,6 ºC (dia 10 e 11).


----------



## trovoadas (14 Set 2012 às 15:16)

ecobcg disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Máxima do dia 12: *37,3ºC*.
> Estive à tarde no Sitio das Fontes, e estava mesmo insuportável por lá!
> ...



A que horas foi atingida essa máxima? Deve ter sido apenas num curto espaço de tempo não? A ideia que tenho é que no geral as temperaturas andaram entre os 
30ºc/ 33ºc no dia ontem.

Em relação à noite/madrugada de ontem, por volta das 10 da noite estavam 24,5ºc aqui em Loulé e perto da 1h da madrugada cheguei a panhar 27ºc no caminho de Qurateira para cá. Um forno altêntico!


----------



## ecobcg (14 Set 2012 às 17:24)

trovoadas disse:


> A que horas foi atingida essa máxima? Deve ter sido apenas num curto espaço de tempo não? A ideia que tenho é que no geral as temperaturas andaram entre os
> 30ºc/ 33ºc no dia ontem.
> 
> !



Esse valor da máxima refere-se ao dia 12, e não a ontem. E ainda esteve um bom período de tempo com temperatura acima dos 35ºC.
Foi um dia muito quente por cá.


----------



## amando96 (14 Set 2012 às 17:32)

Dia 12 tenho 35.8ºC de máxima, e sinceramente não me parece errado, tem estado muito calor, hoje é que está fresco, máxima de 30.9ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Set 2012 às 20:52)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas. A máxima foi obtida à 00:10.

Máxima: 28.8ºC
mínima: 20.1ºC
actual: 21.5ºC


----------



## Gerofil (14 Set 2012 às 21:13)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 31,9 ºC (16h56) 
Temperatura mínima = 19,8 ºC (07h38)

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 33,2 ºC (dia 5); Temp. mínima = 16,6 ºC (dia 10 e 11).


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Set 2012 às 20:32)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e algum calor.

Máxima: 29.1ºC
mínima: 18.7ºC
actual: 22.9ºC


----------



## Gerofil (15 Set 2012 às 21:35)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 34,2 ºC (16h21) 

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *34,2 ºC* (dia 15); Temp. mínima = 16,6 ºC (dia 10 e 11).


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Set 2012 às 23:17)

Dia monótono e quente, máxima de 34,8ºC e mínima de 23,6ºC. Agora com 25,8ºC e 26% de humidade.


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Set 2012 às 20:07)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado e uma pequena descida de temperatura.

Máxima: 25.9ºC
mínima: 17.8ºC
actual: 21.4ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Set 2012 às 20:14)

O calor não dá tréguas...  27,4ºC actuais e céu nublado por nuvens altas.

Máxima de 30,9ºC. Mínima de 20,0ºC. Rajada máxima: 38 km/h.


----------



## Gerofil (16 Set 2012 às 20:59)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 32,1 ºC (14h55) 
Temperatura mínima = 21,2 ºC (07h24)

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 34,2 ºC (dia 15); Temp. mínima = 16,6 ºC (dia 10 e 11).


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Set 2012 às 07:53)

Boas. 19,2ºC, céu nublado por nuvens altas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Set 2012 às 20:20)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado por nuvens altas.

Máxima: 25.8ºC
mínima: 16.7ºC
actual: 21.9ºC


----------



## trovoadas (17 Set 2012 às 20:28)

Na serra ainda chegou aos 30,5ºc na parte da manhã/ínicio de tarde.
Depois foi progressivamente ficando muito nublado por nuvens altas e a temperatura baixou. Às 19h estavam 23ºc aqui em Loulé.


----------



## Gerofil (17 Set 2012 às 23:01)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 29,6 ºC (15h46) 
Temperatura mínima = 19,1 ºC (06h38)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 22,5 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1013 hPa


Este mês: Temp. máxima = 34,2 ºC (dia 15); Temp. mínima = 16,6 ºC (dia 10 e 11).


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Set 2012 às 07:57)

De madrugada houve dois aguaceiros distintos acompanhados de vento forte (breves), a frente teve um comportamento muito curioso olhando ao gráfico 











Mínima de 20,5ºC. A pressão chegou aos *1009.0* hPa! A temperatura subiu até aos 27ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Set 2012 às 12:51)

28,8ºC com vento de NW agora. Editei o post acima com o gráfico de pressão no mínimo curioso


----------



## amando96 (18 Set 2012 às 15:55)

Já vejo umas células pequenitas a passear a norte e Noroeste


----------



## jmackworks (18 Set 2012 às 17:56)

Boas tardes 

alguém me indica o sitio onde mais provavelmente poderão ocorrer trovoadas ? 

queria ir experimentar o equipamento 






Obrigado


----------



## ajrebelo (18 Set 2012 às 18:17)

Boas,

Belo tripé  

Hoje não vai ter muita sorte, numa situação como estas a trovoada se der e volto a repetir, se der, irá ser pouco frequente, vamos lá, como dizer, fraquinha mesmo  

Chamo a atenção para o facto de o que vai fazer não é fotografia de algo estático, com tempo para aprimorar cada detalhe da maquina, aqui a deslocação rápida a colocação no sitio certo e a chuva são factores importantes. O perigo anda sempre à espreita.

Não sei e não querendo ser mal educado antes pelo contrario se tem alguma experiência em stormchase? O melhor será pesquisar um pouco sobre isso antes de partir para a rua. 

Aqui não é só o equipamento de registo ou a experiência do mesmo que é importante, existe muito mais a por em pratica, dai o meu fascínio por esta matéria.

Abraços


----------



## jmackworks (18 Set 2012 às 18:23)

deixo-lhe aqui a minha galeria do tema no olhares 

http://olhares.sapo.pt/jmack/galeria-pessoal/187126/


----------



## Agreste (18 Set 2012 às 18:28)

Poderá haver algumas chances na próxima semana. Vamos ver como o tempo evolui.


----------



## ajrebelo (18 Set 2012 às 18:29)

jmackworks disse:


> deixo-lhe aqui a minha galeria do tema no olhares
> 
> http://olhares.sapo.pt/jmack/galeria-pessoal/187126/


Boas

Eu conheço o seu trabalho, para mim tem das melhores fotos de trovoada deste país, mas julgo que aqueles trovoadas foi perto de sua casa e começou a velas e dai partiu para a foto, o que estava a dizer são coisas completamente diferentes que é deslocar e estar num local onde se vai dar as trovoadas, por vezes não estamos tão à vontade.

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.190191111012642.44573.100000652642799&type=3

Aqui fica um pouco do que faço desde à 6 anos 

Abraços


----------



## stormy (18 Set 2012 às 18:29)

SpiderVV disse:


> De madrugada houve dois aguaceiros distintos acompanhados de vento forte (breves), a frente teve um comportamento muito curioso olhando ao gráfico
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Há muito disso em Espanha...acontece quando há um downdraft, causado pela convecção em altitude...ora, como o ar em altura era tropical, ao descer e aquecer compressivamente, atingiu valores de temperatura muito altos.


----------



## Gerofil (18 Set 2012 às 23:45)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 32,4 ºC (15h39) 
Temperatura mínima = 20,2 ºC (05h40)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 23,1 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1011 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 34,2 ºC (dia 15); Temp. mínima = 16,6 ºC (dia 10 e 11).


----------



## jmackworks (19 Set 2012 às 01:42)

ajrebelo disse:


> Boas
> 
> Eu conheço o seu trabalho, para mim tem das melhores fotos de trovoada deste país, mas julgo que aqueles trovoadas foi perto de sua casa e começou a velas e dai partiu para a foto, o que estava a dizer são coisas completamente diferentes que é deslocar e estar num local onde se vai dar as trovoadas, por vezes não estamos tão à vontade.
> 
> ...




muito boas as fotografias ! 

Espero mesmo que até final do mês se consiga alguma coisa ... o ano passado foi muito produtivo , este tem sido tão fraquinho


----------



## amando96 (19 Set 2012 às 14:19)

Cumulus a norte a crescer como cogumelos, a ver se sobem o suficiente para chover

Mínima de 20.0ºC e até agora máxima de 28ºC. 0.2mm acumulados, havia umas poças esta manhã 

Consigo ver umas Cumulonimbus a ENE, que pelo satélite estão pouco a Norte de Gibraltar.


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Set 2012 às 20:13)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado.

Máxima: 26.0ºC
mínima: 19.4ºC
actual: 22.4ºC


----------



## Gerofil (19 Set 2012 às 23:29)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 32,3 ºC (16h54) 
Temperatura mínima = 18,3 ºC (07h04)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 23,0 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1012 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 34,2 ºC (dia 15); Temp. mínima = 16,6 ºC (dia 10 e 11).


----------



## Gerofil (20 Set 2012 às 20:42)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 29,9 ºC (14h12) 
Temperatura mínima = 20,2 ºC (07h14)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 25,3 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1011 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 34,2 ºC (dia 15); Temp. mínima = 16,6 ºC (dia 10 e 11).


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Set 2012 às 09:49)

Céu nublado e tempo húmido. 20,7ºC e 81%.


----------



## Gerofil (21 Set 2012 às 19:15)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 29,2 ºC (15h53) 
Temperatura mínima = 19,5 ºC (03h02)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 25,8 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1012 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 34,2 ºC (dia 15); Temp. mínima = 16,6 ºC (dia 10 e 11).


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Set 2012 às 20:15)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado durante a manhã, tornando-se pouco nublado à tarde, mas com nebulosidade a norte.

Máxima: 26.9ºC
mínima: 20.6ºC
actual: 22.3ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Set 2012 às 22:07)

Tudo calmo por cá, máxima de 27,1ºC e mínima de 19,3ºC, dia bem húmido até ao final da tarde.

Rajada máxima de 34.3 km/h


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Set 2012 às 14:25)

A pressão começa agora a descer com 1010,4 hPa. Mínima de 19,4ºC. Agora estão 28,3ºC e 45% HR com rajada máxima de 33 km/h SW.


----------



## Stormm (22 Set 2012 às 20:09)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com temperatura a rondar os 24ºC de momento.


----------



## Stormm (22 Set 2012 às 21:12)

Já tenho saudades destes tempos, por um lado é mau mas no fundo sempre tem a sua piada! 





*(Imagem captada no Inverno de 2011)*


----------



## amando96 (22 Set 2012 às 22:05)

Só inundou por falta de escoamento/limpeza do mesmo...

Por cá tive máxima de 26.1ºC e mínima de 18.1ºC, mesmo assim não se pode estar ao sol


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Set 2012 às 22:39)

amando96 disse:


> Só inundou por falta de escoamento/limpeza do mesmo...
> 
> Por cá tive máxima de 26.1ºC e mínima de 18.1ºC, mesmo assim não se pode estar ao sol



A imagem que o Stormm colocou foi do dia 30 de Março deste ano, dia em que caíram 62 mm em Olhão, cerca de 25 mm em 20 minutos.

O túnel está abaixo do nível do mar, tem praticamente todas as ruas a norte, desde do Centro de Saúde, Escola da Chasfa, EN 125 rotunda do cubo, a Avenida Bernardino da Silva, a Avenida Doutor Francisco Sá Carneiro onde fica a Escola Secundária e a rua onde fica a Escola de Condução Infante de Sagres, todas estas ruas são a descer e a água vai toda parar ao túnel. Para quem conhece bem Olhão sabe bem disso. 

Se recuarmos no tempo ao 13 de Outubro de 1989 toda a zona do bairro da cavalinha ficou inundada porque encontra-se também ao nível do mar e se as chuvadas coincidirem com a maré cheia salta água em vez de escoar água. 

Stormm, eu nem sei é como é que os condutores enfiam-se com o carro lá para dentro, todas as vezes que enche é raro a vez que não tem carros lá dentro. A mim, faz-me uma confusão tremenda. 

Eu chamo o nosso barómetro em anos que não enche não é ano de boas chuvadas.


----------



## Stormm (22 Set 2012 às 22:55)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A imagem que o Stormm colocou foi do dia 30 de Março deste ano, dia em que caíram 62 mm em Olhão, cerca de 25 mm em 20 minutos.
> 
> O túnel está abaixo do nível do mar, tem praticamente todas as ruas a norte, desde do Centro de Saúde, Escola da Chasfa, EN 125 rotunda do cubo, a Avenida Bernardino da Silva, a Avenida Doutor Francisco Sá Carneiro onde fica a Escola Secundária e a rua onde fica a Escola de Condução Infante de Sagres, todas estas ruas são a descer e a água vai toda parar ao túnel. Para quem conhece bem Olhão sabe bem disso.
> 
> ...




De facto é curioso, sempre que o túnel enche existe sempre um carro lá no meio, das duas uma, ou já lá estava parado devido a avaria e depois com a chuva começou a inundar (coisa que acho pouco provavel) ou então algum condutor se quis armar em "super-herói" achando-se capaz de passar pelo túnel repleto de água! 
Não deixa de fazer confusão sem dúvida..


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Set 2012 às 22:57)

Depois de ter tido uma rajada máxima de 50 km/h durante o dia, o vento acalmou agora e sigo com 21.4ºC e 73%. Bonança antes da tempestade?


----------



## ecobcg (22 Set 2012 às 23:03)

Boas,

Atendendo às perspectivas (que podiam ser muito melhores), alguém acha que vale a pena pegar na máquina e ir até à zona de Sagres, tentar "apanhar" algo? E se sim, quais as horas mais favoráveis? (ainda de madrugada? Inicio da manhã?)


----------



## Stormm (22 Set 2012 às 23:13)

SpiderVV disse:


> Depois de ter tido uma rajada máxima de 50 km/h durante o dia, o vento acalmou agora e sigo com 21.4ºC e 73%. *Bonança antes da tempestade?*



Esperemos que o "teu ditado" esteja correto!


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Set 2012 às 23:16)

A ver se não se resume ao Norte, esperemos que não  21,0ºC e 74%...


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (23 Set 2012 às 01:44)

18.6ºC - 1013 hPa - SW Mod


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Set 2012 às 02:00)

Há um relâmpago ou outro a Oeste, apesar de estar longe... Mas a festa é toda a Norte do Tejo...


----------



## GonçaloMPB (23 Set 2012 às 02:24)

Em Évora dá para visualizar relampagos a NW/W, mas não consigo ver grandes células de relevo no satélite. Se calhar estão bastante longe, mas consegue-se ver com bastante intensidade, diria que estariam na zona de Montemor / Vendas-Novas, mas segundo o satélite nada disso... 

De resto tudo normal, apenas o típico vento a puxar tempestade.


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Set 2012 às 07:37)

Trovoada.


----------



## David sf (23 Set 2012 às 08:54)

Começa a chover em Portel, com intensidade moderada. Segundo o radar do IM a região do Alqueva deverá ser atingida por uma parte mais activa da frente nas próximas horas, caso esta mantenha os seu deslocamento para sudoeste.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (23 Set 2012 às 09:15)

Entre as 6.30 e 7.30 da manhã, trovoada e chuva moderada. T.min.17.7ºC e agora 18.5ºC

Portalegre acordou assim:





E as primeiras inundações:


----------



## David sf (23 Set 2012 às 09:27)

Começa a trovejar e chove muito intensamente. E pela imagem de radar parece estar para durar, o Alentejo parece ser a única região do país que terá um bom pós-frontal.


----------



## trovoadas (23 Set 2012 às 09:48)

Parece que o expresso vem a caminho...pelas imagens de radar parece que será de passagem rápida mas que poderá ser de boa intensidade.
O IM tem o Algarve em alerta amarelo para precipitação e o Baixo Alentejo sem nenhum alerta.


----------



## pax_julia (23 Set 2012 às 10:03)

Por beja chuva muito forte e descargas elétricas contínuas e fortes


----------



## GoN_dC (23 Set 2012 às 10:19)

Chove em Portimão moderadamente a forte. Que saudades!


----------



## Brunomc (23 Set 2012 às 10:21)

Aqui por Vendas Novas houve chuva torrencial acompanhada de trovoada entre as 4h e 5h da manhã 
Também estive sem luz 1h e tal


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (23 Set 2012 às 10:26)

http://www.weer.nl/neerslagradar/spanje.html


----------



## João Soares (23 Set 2012 às 10:28)

A Estação Meteorológica da Zambujeira, registou *38.5 mm*, às 08h UTC (09h)


----------



## Prof BioGeo (23 Set 2012 às 10:30)

David sf disse:


> Começa a chover em Portel, com intensidade moderada. Segundo o radar do IM a região do Alqueva deverá ser atingida por uma parte mais activa da frente nas próximas horas, caso esta mantenha os seu deslocamento para sudoeste.



Vejo, de facto, o céu muito carregado para os lados de Portel, mas em Moura nada de chuva!!!

É incrível! Avisto relâmpagos e chuva a meia dúzia de quilómetros, cheira a terra molhada, mas aqui não chove!!! Deve haver um guarda-chuva gigante por cima de Moura


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (23 Set 2012 às 10:38)

E chove, chove, chove !!! 18.7ºC


----------



## Agreste (23 Set 2012 às 10:42)

Por Faro ainda tudo calmo mas...


----------



## Agreste (23 Set 2012 às 11:34)

Ouve-se trovoada ao longe...


----------



## DRC (23 Set 2012 às 11:35)

Tanta lamúria e o melhor acabou por atingir a região Sul.


----------



## ecobcg (23 Set 2012 às 11:40)

Bom dia,

A manhã foi de chuva por aqui, com aguaceiros fortes e alguma trovoada à mistura. Infelizmente, com a trovoada, a energia eléctrica no Sitio das Fontes foi abaixo... não sei qual o acumulado desta manhã.: (mas deve ter sido interessante.).

Aqui em Silves, o acumulado foi de 11mm.

Já deu para regar um pouquinho as terras... a ver se vem mais alguma chuva a meio da semana...


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Set 2012 às 12:08)

Boas, por aqui, nada de chuva, por enquanto, já ouvi umas trovoadazitas a norte.


----------



## amando96 (23 Set 2012 às 12:12)

Já se viu vários clarões, choveu moderado/fraco agora uns 15 minutos, 2mm acumulados...


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Set 2012 às 12:29)

Depois de mais de 4 meses sem ver chover, finalmente chove em Olhão.


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Set 2012 às 12:42)

Ora bem, então trovoada entre as 6 e as 8 da manhã e sigo com 23,4mm acumulados! 15,7ºC 97% HR actuais, vento a moderar.


----------



## redragon (23 Set 2012 às 12:52)

parece-me que o aviso amarelo do IM para o norte do país  deveria era ter ido para o sul.....aqui por Elvas foi o diluvio....e ainda bem!!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Set 2012 às 13:34)

Por aqui, já choveu tudo, registei 2 mm. Bom, choveu o que dava os modelos. Vamos ver, se 4ª feira e 5ªfeira chove mais alguma coisita.


----------



## Aurélio (23 Set 2012 às 13:35)

Por aqui somente 3,3 mm acumulados, deu para regar as flores pelo menos ....

Agora vamos lá a ver se a NADINE não vai muito para Oeste, para permitir uma corrente quente, húmida e instável entre Terça á noite, e quinta de manhã, como chegou a ser mostrado pelos modelos.

A AEMET indica chuva localmente forte na Quarta e Quinta no sul de Espanha.

Também não entendo porque dizem que ficámos com a melhor parte, tá bem que o Sotavento não é o sul todo, mas acho que não choveu nada do outro mundo, mesmo em grande parte do Alentejo salvo algumas excepções ...


----------



## Stormm (23 Set 2012 às 13:50)

Boas, por aqui já se sentiu o cheiro a terra molhada, coisa que á muito tempo não se sentia, já deu para matar a saudade! 

Sigo com 21ºC, céu nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (23 Set 2012 às 15:00)

redragon disse:


> parece-me que o aviso amarelo do IM para o norte do país  deveria era ter ido para o sul.....aqui por Elvas foi o diluvio....e ainda bem!!!



Imagino! Aqui foi, muito bom entre as 6.30 e as 7.30 da manhã!!! 
Seguimos com 20.7ºC e ambiente muito mais claro.


----------



## redragon (23 Set 2012 às 15:16)

e continua...forte chuvada....podem ver na TVI......estão em direto e a cantar à chuva..... é o que se diz por aqui.... festas de S. Mateus sem chuva n é S. Mateus.....


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Set 2012 às 15:21)

Aqui a chuva já passou, 24.9mm acumulados no total. Agora 18,8ºC e 99% HR com vento moderado.


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Set 2012 às 16:19)

Vento forte com nova rajada de 56 km/h.


----------



## ecobcg (23 Set 2012 às 18:45)

Boas,

Já tenho os dados da precipitação de hoje no Sitio das Fontes.
O acumulado foi de *13,6mm*, com um rain rate máximo de *183mm/h*.

Os dados continuam offline, devido a qualquer problema originado pela trovoada. Já lá fui tentar solucionar, mas a energia eléctrica não se mantêm "on" mais do que 5 minutos... Amanhã a ver se a situação se regulariza.


----------



## Aurélio (23 Set 2012 às 19:07)

Só para vos fazer inveja 

Tenho 3.3 mm acumulados !


----------



## Stormm (23 Set 2012 às 19:53)

Por aqui apenas choveu entre as 11h30 e as 12h, de resto tudo seco apenas com céu nublado e algum vento.
Resta-nos esperar por Quarta-Feira! 

De momento sigo com 22ºC e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Set 2012 às 20:15)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado diminuindo de nebulosidade a partir da tarde. Caiu um aguaceiro que rendeu 2 mm e nada mais.

Máxima: 25.3ºC
mínima: 19.1ºC
actual: 21.6ºC

Precipitação: 2 mm

A ver se 4ªfeira e 5ªfeira rende mais do que isto. Pobre miséria.


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Set 2012 às 20:24)

Boa noite. Por aqui até foi um evento generoso  24,9mm acumulados. Temperatura máxima de 21,4ºC e temperatura mínima de 17,4ºC, provavelmente batida antes das 0h. Rajada máxima de 62 km/h.

Agora 18,1ºC e 80%.

timelapse:


----------



## c.bernardino (23 Set 2012 às 21:37)

ecobcg disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Já tenho os dados da precipitação de hoje no Sitio das Fontes.
> O acumulado foi de *13,6mm*, com um rain rate máximo de *183mm/h*.
> ...



Desejo bom trabalho, sigo regularmente a sua estação. Faz falta.


----------



## IúriMenau (23 Set 2012 às 23:21)

Por aqui, início de dia com alguma chuva, que rendeu cerca de 2 mm ... Final de tarde com céu pouco nublado, vento fraco de sudoeste e temperatura máxima a rondar os 25º graus


----------



## ecobcg (24 Set 2012 às 12:14)

Bom dia,

Hoje amanheceu co o céu parcialmente nublado, situação que ainda se mantém.

A mínima da noite foi de *14,3ºC* e neste momento estão 23,1ºC com vento fraco de SSE. Está mais fresquito hoje.

PS: Entretanto, e para já, a estação já está novamente online.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Set 2012 às 14:37)

Maiores valores de precipitação acumulada em estações do IM no dia de ontem:

*Zambujeira - 61,9mm
Elvas - 35,4mm
Évora (Aeródromo) - 30,1mm
Amareleja - 27,2mm
Alvalade - 23,5mm*


----------



## Gerofil (24 Set 2012 às 18:57)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 25,4 ºC (14h18) 
Temperatura mínima = 15,1 ºC (06h08)

*Data para arquivo*: Máxima do dia 22 (Sábado) = 29,7 ºC (16h04)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 20,6 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1016 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 34,2 ºC (dia 15); Temp. mínima = *15,1 ºC* (dia 24).


----------



## Stormm (24 Set 2012 às 20:28)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado, vento fraco e temperatura a rondar os 25ºC .


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Set 2012 às 20:29)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado tornando-se pouco nublado.

Máxima: 24.2ºC
mínima: 15.4ºC
actual: 20.5ºC


----------



## trovoadas (24 Set 2012 às 21:35)

Na serra, junto a Cachopo, onde estive boa parte do dia, sentia-se bem o cheirinho a cinza molhada. Apesar de pouca, esta chuva já deu para regar um pouco e para acalmar o pó. 
Penso que será o melhor face ao estado em que grande parte da serra se encontra
O ideal mesmo era ter uns quantos dias de chuva molha parvos, ou aquela chuva fraca a modera constante. 
Vamos ver o que nos reserva Quarta.


----------



## Stormm (24 Set 2012 às 21:40)

trovoadas disse:


> Na serra, junto a Cachopo, onde estive boa parte do dia, sentia-se bem o cheirinho a cinza molhada. Apesar de pouca, esta chuva já deu para regar um pouco e para acalmar o pó.
> Penso que será o melhor face ao estado em que grande parte da serra se encontra
> O ideal mesmo era ter uns quantos dias de chuva molha parvos, ou aquela chuva fraca a modera constante.
> Vamos ver o que nos reserva Quarta.



Sim, também já tenho saudades daqueles dias seguidos de chuva e trovoada! 
Vamos lá ver Quarta-feira o que nos espera, embora não tenha muita "fé" de que a chuva seja intensa aqui para o sotavento...


----------



## ecobcg (25 Set 2012 às 08:44)

Bom dia,

O dia amanheceu com o céu muito nublado e alguma chuva fraca, que deu para molhar o chão e acumular 0,2mm no Sitio das Fontes.

A mínima da noite foi de *15,1ºC* e neste momento sigo com 18,1ºC e vento fraco de N.


----------



## trovoadas (25 Set 2012 às 15:55)

Períodos de céu muito nublado e temperatura por volta dos 20/21ºc, a 500m de altitude aqui pela Serra do Caldeirão. Vento moderado a fraco de sudoeste creio eu.
Aguarda-se a tão abençoada chuva ou chuvinha


----------



## Stormm (25 Set 2012 às 20:01)

Boas, por aqui inicio de manhã com céu nublado tornando-se pouco nublado a limpo apartir do inicio da tarde. Neste momento sigo com céu nublado 21ºC e vento fraco de Sudoeste.

Sem indicios de chuva por enquanto...


----------



## redragon (25 Set 2012 às 20:43)

Aqui por Elvas tempo ventoso e algum fresquinho. Chuva ainda nada mas n deve tardar ....


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (25 Set 2012 às 20:47)

Portalegre, chove desde as 18h, de forma intermitente. Agora, nevoeiro, 15.4ºC e pressão nos 1008 hPa. Não tenho pluviometro


----------



## redragon (25 Set 2012 às 21:20)

começou a chover, por enquanto ainda fraco, mas chuvinha daquela que faz falta, a que fica na terra...!


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Set 2012 às 21:42)

A chuva quanto mais para Sul pior. Sigo com 1,2mm, a cidade com 2mm (EM amadora), IM com cerca de 5mm e serra (EM Amadora) com 4mm.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Set 2012 às 22:34)

Por aqui, dia com algumas nuvens.

Máxima: 24.1ºC
mínima: 16.1ºC

Será que não existe um íman para atrair as nuvens, já sei lanço a cana de pesca a ver se pesco alguma nuvem chorona.


----------



## Stormm (25 Set 2012 às 23:02)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Por aqui, dia com algumas nuvens.
> 
> Máxima: 24.1ºC
> mínima: 16.1ºC
> ...



Nem mais! 

Já que elas não vêm por vontade própria teremos de ser nós a traze-las!


----------



## sielwolf (25 Set 2012 às 23:45)

começa a chover em Portimão!


----------



## Gerofil (25 Set 2012 às 23:52)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 21,6 ºC (16h11) 
Temperatura mínima = 16,0 ºC (03h07)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 15,7 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1007 hPa

*Noite com períodos de chuva por vezes intensos e acompanhados por fortes rajadas de vento.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 34,2 ºC (dia 15); Temp. mínima = 15,1 ºC (dia 24).


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Set 2012 às 07:59)

4,8mm por aqui, e temp. actual de 12,7ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (26 Set 2012 às 09:48)

Bom dia,

Por cá o dia amanheceu muito nublado, mas com uma chuvinha inexistente ou muito fraca. O acumulado no Sitio das Fontes está apenas nos 0,6mm.

Pelo radar, o grosso da precipitação está todo a Sul do Algarve, havendo ali uma banda que poderá afectar mais a zona do Sotavento.


----------



## trovoadas (26 Set 2012 às 10:25)

Aqui pelo Caldeirão muito nevoeiro e alguns aguaceiros fracos muito esporádicos. Temperatura fresquinha, à pouco estavam 13ºc.


----------



## trovoadas (26 Set 2012 às 10:33)

trovoadas disse:


> Aqui pelo Caldeirão muito nevoeiro e alguns aguaceiros fracos muito esporádicos. Temperatura fresquinha, à pouco estavam 13ºc.



Pelo radar o dia de hoje está feito! Venha o sol que já estou deprimido


----------



## ecobcg (26 Set 2012 às 10:52)

trovoadas disse:


> Pelo radar o dia de hoje está feito! Venha o sol que já estou deprimido



É verdade. Nem aquela pequena banda que falei, que estava a dirigir-se para o Sotavento, acabou por dar alguma coisa, pois dissipou-se entretanto.

O Sol já não deve tardar.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Set 2012 às 11:37)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado, caiu uma chuvita que molhou o chão e pouco mais. Agora, é vê-las passar em direcção a Cádiz. Só o ECM é que está mais animador, os outros nem por isso, então o Aladdin está mesmo pessimista, não coloca nada.


----------



## Stormm (26 Set 2012 às 12:40)

Bom dia,

Por aqui passou uma chuva "miudinha" que apenas deu para molhar as ruas, nada de mais.
Pelo satélite dá para ver bem a banda de células a passar no mar e a ir em direção a cadiz, lá se vão as nossas amiguinhas ....

Sigo com céu muito nublado, 18ºC e vento fraco de E/SE.


----------



## Agreste (26 Set 2012 às 14:01)

Durou talvez uns 20 minutos, ainda não larguei a roupa de verão porque o verão ainda não se foi embora.


----------



## Stormm (26 Set 2012 às 19:42)

Por aqui, dia de céu muito nublado com periodos de chuva fraca na parte da manhã, vento fraco do quadrante E/SE e a temperatura máxima a rondar os 23ºC.

Parece que a banda de células passou toda no mar e entrou em Cadiz mais uma vez...


----------



## Aurélio (26 Set 2012 às 19:47)

Stormm disse:


> Por aqui, dia de céu muito nublado com periodos de chuva fraca na parte da manhã, vento fraco do quadrante E/SE e a temperatura máxima a rondar os 23ºC.
> 
> Parece que a banda de células passou toda no mar e entrou em Cadiz mais uma vez...



Reza mas é que se forme a depressão senão ficamos a xuxar nos dedos, pois nem a 24 horas está nada definido.
Por exemplo a descritiva do IM não tem nada a ver com o modelado pelos modelos da run das 12h, que basicamente esperam para sexta o que é indicado para Quinta.
neste momento a chuva prevista não é nada de especial, mas depressões a sul do algarve por vezes geram mais precipitação do que o indicado pelo IM !


----------



## icewoman (26 Set 2012 às 19:52)

neste momento o funchal..aliás toda a ilha esta coberta de nevoeiro


----------



## Agreste (26 Set 2012 às 21:12)

Nesta saída o ECMWF puxou a manta de água de Cádis para o Algarve... vai ser uma lotaria. 

Vai começar o nowcasting. 


A propósito, há pouco na minha horita de corrida vi umas virgas do lado sul, ali como quem olha para a Deserta. O céu estava cheio de nuvens de todos os aspectos e feitios, carregado do lado do mar e do lado da serra.


----------



## Stormm (26 Set 2012 às 21:15)

Parece que a proteção civil já enviou um comunicado á população:



_*Protecção Civil alerta para chuva e ventos fortes em Portugal*_

Portugal vai estar sujeito, esta quinta e sexta-feira, a condições climatéricas bastante adversas. O alerta é da Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil (ANPC), que avisa a população para a ocorrência de forte precipitação, ventos fortes (acima dos 40 km/hora) e ondulação que pode atingir os quatro metros, com especial incidência no Sul de Portugal.

Em comunicado, a ANPC coloca como hipótese a ocorrência de inundações em zonas urbanas, formação de lençóis de água na estrada, danos em estruturas e acidentes na orla costeira.


----------



## trovoadas (26 Set 2012 às 22:19)

Agreste disse:


> Nesta saída o ECMWF puxou a manta de água de Cádis para o Algarve... vai ser uma lotaria.
> 
> Vai começar o nowcasting.
> 
> ...



Na serra estavam umas formações interessantes! Ao final da tarde apareceram nuvens bem escuras bem mais baixas em relação à nebulosidade dominante, daquelas que ora aparecem e crescem do nada como de repente desaparecem.

Já agora tenho verificado desde à 3 semanas sensivelmente a variação de temperatura que ocorre entre os 500m de altitude e os 100 e poucos metros(termómetro do carro) e tenho verificado uma diferença mais ou menos da ordem dos 2º/2,5ºc, tanto em condições anti-ciclónicas como tivemos à uns dias, como agora.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Set 2012 às 22:27)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado e alguma chuvita fraca de manhã, que ainda deu para acumular.

Máxima: 21.5ºC
mínima: 17.0ºC
actual: 17.6ºC

Precipitação: 1 mm


----------



## ecobcg (26 Set 2012 às 22:56)

Aqui por Silves já chove. Fraquinho ainda, mas já vai molhando.


----------



## Gerofil (26 Set 2012 às 23:48)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 22,2 ºC (15h39) 
Temperatura mínima = 13,6 ºC (04h04)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 15,8 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1010

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 34,2 ºC (dia 15); Temp. mínima = *13,6 ºC* (dia 26).


----------



## trovoadas (27 Set 2012 às 08:46)

Parece que foi um tiro ao lado....

[URL="


----------



## ecobcg (27 Set 2012 às 09:16)

trovoadas disse:


> Parece que foi um tiro ao lado....



Exacto! Bem ao lado!
Levo neste momento 0mm acumulados no Sitio das Fontes. Aquela precipitação que se via no radar ao início da noite, acabou por ir tudo para Espanha ou para W.

O IM fala na possibilidade de precipitação e trovoadas a partir da tarde, com o Aviso Amarelo a partir das 09h aqui para o Algarve... vamos ver... mas não vejo grandes perspectivas...


----------



## Aurélio (27 Set 2012 às 09:24)

É como vos tinha dito ..... não vale a pena seguir o ECM está completamente atrofiado este ano.

E mais a previsão significativa do IM nem tem nada a ver com aquilo que se vê nos modelos, pois no mapa de precipitação nem existe precipitação no Algarve, entre  as 12h e as 24h do dia de hoje mesmo no mapa de precipitação do ECM !

Basta ver as imagens de satélite que se pode observar que é altamente improvável que registe precipitação sem ser chuviscos, quanto mais trovoadas.

Acredito muito mais na previsão do GFS do que do ECM, pois não sei o que se passa com este modelo este ano ...:eek


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Set 2012 às 09:26)

ecobcg disse:


> Exacto! Bem ao lado!
> Levo neste momento 0mm acumulados no Sitio das Fontes. Aquela precipitação que se via no radar ao início da noite, acabou por ir tudo para Espanha ou para W.
> 
> O IM fala na possibilidade de precipitação e trovoadas a partir da tarde, com o Aviso Amarelo a partir das 09h aqui para o Algarve... vamos ver... mas não vejo grandes perspectivas...



Ontem, compreendia o aviso do IM, hoje não compreendo, porque o Aladdin nem chuva coloca hoje no Algarve e o ECM empurrou a precipitação toda para a Espanha.

Os modelos nunca erram é na chuva para o Norte, no Algarve já não é assim existe sempre um desvio colossal. 

Sigo com céu nublado mas com vontade de ir fazer sol, 18.3ºC e com vento de nordeste.


----------



## Aurélio (27 Set 2012 às 09:31)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Ontem, compreendia o aviso do IM, hoje não compreendo, porque o Aladdin nem chuva coloca hoje no Algarve e o ECM empurrou a precipitação toda para a Espanha.
> 
> Os modelos nunca erram é na chuva para o Norte, no Algarve já não é assim existe sempre um desvio colossal.
> 
> Sigo com céu nublado mas com vontade de ir fazer sol, 18.3ºC e com vento de nordeste.



O IM deixou de seguir o ECM e seguiu o HIRLAM 

Agora a sério .... na altura que escreveram a previsão ainda não tinha saida a run das 00h, a menos que eles tenham a run das 00h antes de nós


----------



## amando96 (27 Set 2012 às 10:04)

Era a história dos 8 ou 80 mas por cá é mais algo do estilo 0 ou 8 

Lá caíram uns chuviscos à pouco, mas foi só mesmo 10 pingas por metro quadrado...


----------



## jorgepaulino (27 Set 2012 às 11:32)

Inacreditável como pelo radar se nota que só chove depois da fronteira do sul do nosso país ...


----------



## Agreste (27 Set 2012 às 13:55)

Vamos aguardar. Não acredito que um dia de chuva e trovoada seja um dia de sol e algumas nuvens.


----------



## redragon (27 Set 2012 às 14:01)

aqui por Elvas a chuva vai caindo.....


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Set 2012 às 14:32)

E aqui a instabilidade passa... Por trás, até faz buraco.

18,2ºC 56%.

Edit 14:35: Chove fraquinho.


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Set 2012 às 15:30)

Boas, por aqui, vai chovendo fraco a moderado com pingas grossas.  Acumulei 1 mm.


----------



## MarioCabral (27 Set 2012 às 16:48)

Parece mesmo que o grosso da precipitação vai passar para o outro lado da fronteira....reparem na acumulação de Cádiz...


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Set 2012 às 17:07)

Já vai brilhando o sol. Já tinha saudades dele. O evento está acabado no Algarve, só alguma chuva, talvez no sábado, saiu a run do Hirlam e tirou tudinho. Este dia é um dos dias mais frustantes para o Algarve, tem aviso amarelo, não sei para quê.


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Set 2012 às 17:14)

13,6ºC, mínima do dia e 2,1mm.


----------



## Stormm (27 Set 2012 às 18:03)

O sol já espreita por entre as nuvens aqui em Olhão, depois de ter caido certa de 1mm por volta das 15h da tarde, tirando isso apenas um dia de céu muito nublado.

Sigo com 19ºC e vento fraco de Sudoeste.


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Set 2012 às 19:00)

Vento forte a muito forte nas últimas horas, com rajada máxima de 62,3 km/h. Agora 14,8ºC, 74% e 42,8 km/h de nordeste.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (27 Set 2012 às 19:03)

Hoje sim! Foi um belo dia de chuva que chegou a ser moderada, mas que foi sempre caindo regularmente... excelente para os campos extremamente ressequidos depois de 4 meses sem chuva!
Desta vez a margem esquerda do Guadiana parece ter sido a exceção e foi bem abençoada com a chuva!!! Que saudades de um dia assim já tinha!
E continua... continua... continua


----------



## amando96 (27 Set 2012 às 20:00)

Tenho aqui um acumulado impressionante de 1mm.


----------



## trovoadas (27 Set 2012 às 20:09)

Está tudo seco no Algarve! A chuva dos últimos dias não foi praticamente nada. Na zona da serra a 500m de altitude dá-se um pontapé numa pedra e sai pó por todos os lados, e foi onde cairam uns 10mm porque há zonas onde nem isso. Por exemplo logo a seguir a Cahopo onde a serra começa a perder altitude nem há vestígios que tenha chovido
Sinceramente não sei onde isto vai parar...


----------



## Stormm (27 Set 2012 às 20:16)

trovoadas disse:


> Está tudo seco no Algarve! A chuva dos últimos dias não foi praticamente nada. Na zona da serra a 500m de altitude dá-se um pontapé numa pedra e sai pó por todos os lados, e foi onde cairam uns 10mm porque há zonas onde nem isso. Por exemplo logo a seguir a Cahopo onde a serra começa a perder altitude nem há vestígios que tenha chovido
> Sinceramente não sei onde isto vai parar...



Sinceramente já nem digo nada, tantas previsões e depois ou passam ao lado ou dissipam-se como se nada fosse... Parece que vivemos na terra dos insignificantes!


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Set 2012 às 20:20)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado, uma chuvita de nada e agora já se sente fresquinho na rua. 

Máxima: 22.8ºC
mínima: 16.2ºC
actual: 17.4ºC

Precipitação: 1 mm


Preferia ter os quase 90 mm que teve Jerez de la Frontera do que ter um mísero mm.


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Set 2012 às 20:35)

trovoadas disse:


> Está tudo seco no Algarve! A chuva dos últimos dias não foi praticamente nada. Na zona da serra a 500m de altitude dá-se um pontapé numa pedra e sai pó por todos os lados, e foi onde cairam uns 10mm porque há zonas onde nem isso. Por exemplo logo a seguir a Cahopo onde a serra começa a perder altitude nem há vestígios que tenha chovido
> Sinceramente não sei onde isto vai parar...



O problema é que mesmo num futuro próximo não se vislumbra nada nos modelos. O GFS tem já a previsão até dia 13 de Outubro e só coloca precipitação no final da run e isto quer dizer que vai ser para adiar como sempre. Por isso, no Algarve, a seca não tem fim à vista e pelo menos até ao fim de Novembro, é complicado a seca acabar era preciso 2 meses extremamente chuvosos e vendo os modelos acho que a 1ª quinzena de Outubro vai ser seca, a seca só alivia no Algarve se houver uma cut-off e que fique a SW de Sagres durante 3 a 4 dias, só assim é que a seca acabará no Algarve. Espero estar enganado, mas neste momento não vejo nada de me faça ter outra opinião nesta altura.

Aliás, o IM ainda está tão convencido que vai chover que o aviso amarelo já acabou e continua activo.


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Set 2012 às 20:46)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Aliás, o IM ainda está tão convencido que vai chover que o aviso amarelo já acabou e continua activo.



Não confundir hora UTC com a de Verão. O IM usa a hora UTC nos avisos, e costumam sempre desaparecer do mapa apenas uns 10-30 minutos depois.
Por aqui dia de céu muito nublado com abertas de manhã, tendo encoberto por completo durante a tarde, acompanhado de chuva fraca, que acumulou 2,7mm e me deu a mínima do dia que é de 13,3ºC (17:47). Máxima de 18,5ºC (11:15). Rajada máxima de *62,3 km/h*, agora está fraco a moderado mas ainda com algumas rajadas. 15,4ºC actuais.


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Set 2012 às 20:57)

SpiderVV disse:


> Não confundir hora UTC com a de Verão. O IM usa a hora UTC nos avisos, e costumam sempre desaparecer do mapa apenas uns 10-30 minutos depois.



Pois, mas o aviso acabava às 19 horas (18h UTC) e ainda está activo. 

Esta semana, foi a minha pior semana em termos de previsões semanais que fiz no meu blog, mudei 3 vezes e mesmo assim meti água hoje. Tenho o blog há quase 5 anos e é muito raro alterar as previsões, porque normalmente as previsões que faço batem certo, mas esta semana foi demais, cada dia cada asneira.


----------



## Stormm (27 Set 2012 às 21:08)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Pois, mas o aviso acabava às 19 horas (18h UTC) e ainda está activo.
> 
> Esta semana, foi a minha pior semana em termos de previsões semanais que fiz no meu blog, mudei 3 vezes e mesmo assim meti água hoje. Tenho o blog há quase 5 anos e é muito raro alterar as previsões, porque normalmente as previsões que faço batem certo, mas esta semana foi demais, cada dia cada asneira.



É para vermos como a natureza por vezes consegue "meter água!"


----------



## trovoadas (27 Set 2012 às 21:42)

Stormm disse:


> É para vermos como a natureza por vezes consegue "meter água!"



Por aqui só tem tirado e com bombas de alto débito


----------



## Gerofil (27 Set 2012 às 22:15)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 19,3 ºC (12h45) 
Temperatura mínima (noite passada) = 13,9 ºC (07h21)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 12,6 ºC (*ar frio !!!*)
Pressão atmosférica = 1009

*Início de noite com chuva  por vezes moderada e acompanhada por vento.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 34,2 ºC (dia 15); Temp. mínima = *12,6 ºC* (dia 27).


----------



## Aurélio (27 Set 2012 às 22:18)

Stormm disse:


> É para vermos como a natureza por vezes consegue "meter água!"



Só se foi a natureza do ECM pois esse é que foi o modelo que meteu água por todos os lados, aliás este mês de Setembro este foi claramente o modelo que mais água meteu de muito longe, pois nem no próprio dia conseguiu acertar.

Mas pessoal quando ela vier vem logo á grande e á francesa, ou então não .....


----------



## Agreste (27 Set 2012 às 23:07)

Vamos ver para onde vão aquelas trovoadas que estão a nascer a sudoeste. Estão a ter um tamanho interessante.


----------



## Aurélio (27 Set 2012 às 23:12)

Agreste disse:


> Vamos ver para onde vão aquelas trovoadas que estão a nascer a sudoeste. Estão a ter um tamanho interessante.



São as mesmas que vão dar o temporal previsto para amanhã na Andaluzia, e que vão contornar o Algarve.

Já agora a previsão sazonal já aponta para um Outubro bem seco, o que parece ir de encontro com a previsão que os modelos dão a 15 dias.


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Set 2012 às 23:28)

Bem fresquinho, por aqui, sigo com 15.2ºC. Com tanto cogumelo a SW nem uma que não apanhamos é mau demais.   Lá diz o ditado quem não chora não mama, vou chorar a ver se mamo alguma coisa.


----------



## ecobcg (28 Set 2012 às 09:25)

Bom dia,

O dia amanheceu fresquinho e com o céu parcialmente nublado.
A mínima da noite foi de *11,3ºC *e neste momento sigo com 13,8ºC e vento fraco de N, com 96% de humidade.


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Set 2012 às 10:30)

Boas, por aqui, céu nublado e uma mínima bem fresquinha de apenas 12.2ºC.  Sigo com 16.6ºC. Quanto à chuva, um dia choverá...


----------



## stormy (28 Set 2012 às 11:47)

A partir de dia 4/5 de Outubro poderemos ter uma situação de instabilidade mais democrática...

Os modelos em linhas gerais começam a ver um bloqueio na EuropaIslandia e na BermudaGronelandia que poderá introduzir um cavado bastante intenso a oeste de Pt continental.

Ao contrario deste evento, e é de salientar este facto, teremos uma entrada de ar de origem tropical muito significativa, que proporcionará muita energia.
Uma das coisas que falhou neste evento é que muita da energia tropical, se não toda, foi arrastada para sul na frente do fim de semana passado, daixando Portugal numa situação em que a massa de ar é muito menos eficiente em produzir chuva e instabilidade convectiva.

Em Espanha tal não passa pois este cavado/ULL está a bombear essa energia desde as Canárias ( onde ficou bem guardadinha...podia não ter sido assim),para Marrocos e depois Espanha.

É de referir no entanto que a intensidade do bloqueio no Atlantico depende de uma coisinha que todos nós temos "atravessada" na cabeça e nos andou a tirar do sério nos ultimos 20 dias...A NADINE


----------



## ecobcg (28 Set 2012 às 13:34)

Acabou de passar aqui por cima de Lagoa uma bela célula, que agora está a W, e que deixou uns pingos (0,2mm) e 3 belas descargas eléctricas.  
Na célula viam-se perfeitamente as correntes ascendentes de ar, que condensavam ao chegar à base da célula, a qual tinha também uma ligeira rotação.

Neste momento continuam os trovões a Oeste.


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (28 Set 2012 às 14:01)

Olá amigos:

Ontem en Huelva solo 3 mm.

Hoje en Malaga mais de 200 mm en muitos puntos,
una persona murio por la chuva.

Mais informaçao:

www.MeteoHuelva.Blogspot.com

Graves inundaciones en Málaga.

Ate pronto


----------



## Illicitus (28 Set 2012 às 14:17)

Em Armação de Pêra, já tivemos direito a uma pequena trovoada e a algumas pingas. E não tardará a chover mais um pouco.


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Set 2012 às 14:24)

Por aqui a temperatura tem andado baixa, com céu nublado e chuva fraquinha de vez em quando. Pelo radar vem aí mais.
17,1ºC e 90% HR, vento basicamente nulo devido ao facto de estarmos relativamente perto do centro da depressão. Mínima de 14,9ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (28 Set 2012 às 15:00)

Por aqui chove ininterruptamente há cerca de 1 hora.
No Sítio das Fontes o acumulado está nos *11,4mm* neste momento. Sempre dá para regar mais um pouquinho os terrenos.


----------



## sielwolf (28 Set 2012 às 15:37)

Chove desde as 13h30 aqui em Portimão


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Set 2012 às 15:51)

Aqui, está um sol com algumas nuvens. Vivo mesmo no deserto. Mas um dia, irei ser recompensado.:


----------



## ecobcg (28 Set 2012 às 16:06)

Por aqui a precipitação está a acabar. Vão caindo apenas uns pingos agora.
O acumulado no Sitio das Fontes está nos *13mm*.


----------



## amando96 (28 Set 2012 às 16:14)

Aqui também não chove nada... caíram 0.2mm de madrugada.

Mínima de 13.1ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Set 2012 às 19:56)

Por aqui vai chovendo, 4,5mm, a acumular muito lentamente, apesar de chover fraco a moderadamente. 14,6ºC e 98% HR, e é a mínima.

Timelapse:


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Set 2012 às 20:12)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com abertas e nada de chuva.

Máxima: 21.7ºC
mínima: 12.2ºC
actual: 17.4ºC


----------



## Stormm (28 Set 2012 às 20:21)

Dia seco por aqui com algum frio á mistura!
Desde manhã sem sinal de chuva, vamos esperar até um dia sermos recompensados!


----------



## Gerofil (28 Set 2012 às 21:23)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 20,3 ºC (12h21) 

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 14,7 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1010

*Chuva intermitente, por vezes moderada, desde as 17h00.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 34,2 ºC (dia 15); Temp. mínima = 12,6 ºC (dia 27).


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (29 Set 2012 às 14:20)

Portalegre, 20.2ºC  - 1014 hPa


----------



## Stormm (29 Set 2012 às 14:22)

Boas, por aqui inicio de tarde com céu nublado embora o sol espreite por entre as abertas.

Sigo com 23ºC e vento fraco de Norte.


----------



## trovoadas (29 Set 2012 às 17:41)

Hoje já apanhei 25ºc (termómetro do carro). Está abafado!

Ontem houve zonas onde choveu bem nomeadamente na zona de Alte/Benafim, mas foram praticamente as primeiras águas nesta zona, pois no Domingo passado pouco ou nada choveu(segundo relatos de populares)

Há zonas do barrocal onde a vegetação parece que ardeu...é seca seca extrema!!  
Na serra os sobreiros estão a morrer a um elevado ritmo, e verifica-se mais agora, embora esta situação não seja nova por causa de uma doença que os afecta, agora talvez seja isso aliado à seca.
De positivo...só mesmo os cabelinhos de erva que por aqui vão nascendo à beira da estrada mas a humidade nos solos é extremamente baixa.


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Set 2012 às 20:17)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com alguns raios de sol por volta do meio-dia e um aumento de temperatura.

Máxima: 25.2ºC
mínima: 15.8ºC
actual: 21.9ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Set 2012 às 20:25)

trovoadas disse:


> Hoje já apanhei 25ºc (termómetro do carro). Está abafado!
> 
> Ontem houve zonas onde choveu bem nomeadamente na zona de Alte/Benafim, mas foram praticamente as primeiras águas nesta zona, pois no Domingo passado pouco ou nada choveu(segundo relatos de populares)
> 
> ...



Se consultares os dados da estação de Benafim, Alto fica, no domingo choveu bem mais do que ontem, domingo choveu 18.3 mm e ontem 10.4 mm. http://www.wundergroud.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IDNS51


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (29 Set 2012 às 21:35)

Noite agradável, com 17.2ºC, pena este vento!!!


----------



## Agreste (29 Set 2012 às 21:47)

24 mil milhões de litros de água precipitada em Espanha... grandes enxurradas... 

Mais uma semana pela frente sem qualquer sinal de precipitação.


----------



## trovoadas (29 Set 2012 às 22:57)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Se consultares os dados da estação de Benafim, Alto fica, no domingo choveu bem mais do que ontem, domingo choveu 18.3 mm e ontem 10.4 mm. http://www.wundergroud.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IDNS51



Na zona que falo não é propriamente Alto Fica, sendo que nestes eventos uma distância de alguns km's faz toda a diferença. Mas pronto obrigado por esses dados, sempre constato que precipitou mais por essa zona que por exemplo aqui em Loulé , ou Faro e Olhão.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (29 Set 2012 às 23:27)

Mas que ventania, mais doida!!! Seguimos com 16.4ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Set 2012 às 23:30)

Nuno Pimenta disse:


> Mas que ventania, mais doida!!! Seguimos com 16.4ºC


Muito vento mesmo. Máxima de 58,7 km/h até agora.  17,7ºC e 58% HR. Máxima de 21,6ºC e mínima de 14,4ºC. 54 km/h actuais.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (30 Set 2012 às 00:59)

SpiderVV disse:


> Muito vento mesmo. Máxima de 58,7 km/h até agora.  17,7ºC e 58% HR. Máxima de 21,6ºC e mínima de 14,4ºC. 54 km/h actuais.



Incrivel, vai ao site do IM e vê a calmaria que está em todo o lado, menos aqui!!!


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Set 2012 às 01:31)

Média de 39 km/h no IM. Entretanto aqui bati a rajada máxima com 68 km/h.


----------



## Stormm (30 Set 2012 às 19:01)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado a limpo com vento fraco de Oeste/Sudoeste.

Sigo com vento fraco e 21ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Set 2012 às 20:23)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado com alguma neblina junto à costa.

Máxima: 24.9ºC
mínima: 16.6ºC
actual: 19.6ºC


----------



## Gerofil (30 Set 2012 às 21:13)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 25,6 ºC (16h44) 
Temperatura mínima = 13,1 ºC (06h52)

Ontem, Sábado, temperatura mínima de 14,2 (07h53)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 19,2 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1018

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 34,2 ºC (dia 15); Temp. mínima = 12,6 ºC (dia 27).


----------

